# 2008 Nissan GT-R: REVEALED!!! 0-60 = 3.5sec 1/4m = 11.7!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*OMG...!!!!!!!!!!*

*C6 Z06 Vette... KILLER! And 997/911 TT ain't getting away neither!* :yikes:

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/coupes/first-picture-2008-nissan-gt-r/












> After months of spy shots and drip-fed teasers Nissan's all new GT-R super-coupe has been revealed with the early release of the December issue of MotorTrend. The tagline on the magazine's cover claims the car is as fast as the Porsche 911 Turbo and is priced less than $80,000, confirming rumors the new GT-R will set a new standard in bang-for-your-buck comparisons.
> 
> *Other details include the GT-R's acceleration time of 3.5 seconds for the 0-60mph and 11.7 seconds for the quarter mile. Top speed is claimed to be a staggering 192mph.*
> 
> ...












The car is even quicker than I predicted and posted months ago: 0-60: 4sec

1/4 mile: 12sec

Top Speed: 190 (damn close!)

This is THE car of 2008!!!

And I'd like to know what other car is more anticipated?

Looks....? Subjective. Beauty is in... You know!

I can't wait til my issue of M/T hits my mailbox!

May have to go ahead and drop that deposit fellas... :eek2:


----------



## n3rd (May 17, 2006)

Wow. Its even uglier than I though it would be!


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

For $80K, I would have expected a nicer interior to go with that performance (the marginal cost of making a nicer interior would be small).


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

Thats a fast car. Hopefully those who can actually afford it won't be driving like complete boy racer assholes.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Vornado said:


> Thats a fast car. Hopefully those who can actually afford it won't be driving like complete boy racer assholes.


If you eliminate that demographic, who else would buy it :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

philippek said:


> If you eliminate that demographic, who else would buy it :dunno:


I would buy it. I love Skylines. Stock-looking, of course.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

philippek said:


> If you eliminate that demographic, who else would buy it :dunno:


The same type of person who would buy a $60k+ mustang


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Edmunds released a few more photos


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Vornado said:


> The same type of person who would buy a $60k+ mustang


Ya think? I would think that crowd would be very loyal to the American V8, and wouldn't be caught dead in a Japanese twin-turbo V6.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

sunilsf said:


> For $80K, I would have expected a nicer interior to go with that performance (the marginal cost of making a nicer interior would be small).


Take another look above my friend.

This is an "ALL-OUT" damn near Supercar (at least stat wise) and yet it's docile and has enuff creature conforts with multiple on-board controls for suspension, traction, etc.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

philippek said:


> Ya think? I would think that crowd would be very loyal to the American V8, and wouldn't be caught dead in a Japanese twin-turbo V6.


E X A C T L Y! Stangboys ain't going rice...? WTF? 

This car will revolutionize the segment and attract buyers from markets otherwise unheard of.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Vornado said:


> The same type of person who would buy a $60k+ mustang


not really, those who buy mustangs traded performance for nostalgia. totally different breed.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> This car will revolutionize the segment and attract buyers from markets otherwise unheard of.


I think you over estimate the marketability of this car. This is Nissan's halo car and its primary purpose is to drive showroom traffic. But I doubt it will be the revolutionary vehicle you envision, anymore than the 1990 300Z or 1993 Toyota Supra. Yes, it will further slice up the affordable supercar market, but that's a niche-within-a-niche.

And I hate to be the first to bring this up, but many status buyers (hello, BJ) won't spend $80k on a Nissan.

At best, it will capture the wealthiest end of the import tuner crowd, and steal a few sales from the E92 M3, the R8, the Z06 and 911.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd buy that over a Z06. That interior is SO MUCH nicer looking than a 'Vette's. The outside is aggressive as hell too! Wow! Especially the back! :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I'd buy that over a Z06. That interior is SO MUCH nicer looking than a 'Vette's. The outside is aggressive as hell too! Wow! Especially the back! :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


That azz is NOICE isn't it? :yikes:

And let me also point out... Nissan has clearly stated, "We lrealize the reputation this car has for tuners. And as such, have left room for more power." :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

The car will never be a "status symbol" fok no! What it will be though... For those who know.. A car that will be heard and felt on the track and in local car meets. If it doesn't gain the respect of said $100k car owners... It'll earn it on the pavement.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> And let me also point out... Nissan has clearly stated, "We lrealize the reputation this car has for tuners. And as such, have left room for more power." :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


Translation: "For those who have an extra $20 or $30k lying around, we can manufacture even more severe models."


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Ha.. Ha... Nah bro... That means the internals and block can be tweaked by you and me... and I'm sure them to!


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Is that a slushie I see? Please tell me you can get a real transmission on this thing. 

--nw


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Why do people want a manual all the time?! It makes no sense to me other than from a fun perspective. The SMG is faster, crisper, and easier to use.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

nowonder said:


> Is that a slushie I see? Please tell me you can get a real transmission on this thing.
> 
> --nw


The Nissan GT-R will go toe-to-toe with the Chevrolet Corvette Z06 and Porsche 911 Turbo. The GT-R's twin-turbo V6 gives it a startling 0 to 60 mph time of near 3.5 seconds and a top speed of 192 mph. That V6 cranks out 473 hp and 433 lb-ft of torque, driving all four wheels through a rear-mounted transaxle. In between is a *GR6 dual-clutch six-speed automatic you can operate via paddles on the steering wheel*.

Fock a manual (not directed at u bro)! I'm all with this "Indy Technology". There's no way a human leg/foot can shift as fast as this... PERIOD!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> *GR6 dual-clutch six-speed automatic *.




Is it a dual clutch six-speed sequential manual, like Audi?

Or does it have a torque converter sitting in a bath of fluid, like your father's Oldsmobile?


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

The GT-R will start at 7.77 million yen or* $67,165, *ranging up to 8.35 million yen or *$72,150*. The first deliveries to Japanese customers will begin in December, with U.S.-bound cars due to arrive at dealers next spring as early-2009 models.

Nissan also confirmed the final name of the car. "Previous generations of this car were known as the Skyline GT-R; the new name for this car is simply 'Nissan GT-R' in all global markets," it said. Nissan said it has established 160 high-performance centers in Japan to provide sales and service for the GT-R.

Japanese buyers were permitted to begin placing orders this week, and images from sales brochures quickly leaked onto the Web, about a month ahead of the car's official October 24 unveiling at the Tokyo show.

Widespread reports in the Japanese media, quoting the official sales brochure, said the GT-R initially will be sold in Japan in three trim levels ***8212; Base, Black and Platinum. Orders for only 1,000 cars will be taken in the initial wave, according to local press reports.

In the home market, there are six exterior colors: Super Black, Vibrant Red, Titanium Grey, Dark Metal Grey, Pearl White and Ultimate Metal Silver (a $2,600 option). Interior color choices are black and gray (black leather only the Black edition).

The base GT-R rides on Dunlop Sport tires, while the Black and Platinum editions will feature Bridgestone Potenza RE070 run-flats. All models come with alloy wheels.

The Japanese press is reporting that the *GT-R's twin-turbocharged 3.8-liter six-cylinder engine (designated VR38) will produce up to 550 horsepower*. *Initially, it will be mated only to a sequential automatic gearbox with paddle shifters on the steering wheel. Eventually, Nissan also plans to offer a manual transmission and already is developing uplevel V-spec and Evo variants*, according to the local media.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Why do people want a manual all the time?! It makes no sense to me *other than from a fun* perspective. The SMG is faster, crisper, and easier to use.


I'm not a professional racer, fun is the only other reason to get this car. 
Paddle shifters aren't nearly as fun as the old clutch 'n shift.

guess I'll pass.

--nw


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

The guys from Juice Box and Procede should have chips to get it up to 600hp in no time!

As for the interior, is that a boy racer look or what? Can you say Mach 5, chim-chim?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

the manual shifter and clutch is 1/3 the fun of driving. :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

philippek said:


> Is it a dual clutch six-speed sequential manual, like Audi?
> 
> Or does it have a torque converter sitting in a bath of fluid, like your father's Oldsmobile?


the description clearly says "dual-clutch"


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

HW said:


> the description clearly says "dual-clutch"


I've never heard of a dual clutch _automatic_. In the antiquated world I live in, manuals have clutches, and automatics have torque converters.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

philippek said:


> Ya think? I would think that crowd would be very loyal to the American V8, and wouldn't be caught dead in a Japanese twin-turbo V6.


Hmm, guess you have a point there.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

philippek said:


> I've never heard of a dual clutch _automatic_. In the antiquated world I live in, manuals have clutches, and automatics have torque converters.


time to step-up to 2006 :dunno:
http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/gearbox/tech_gear_manual.htm#Twin-clutch


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Vornado said:


> Hmm, guess you have a point there.


agree, the low buttoned shirt, chest hair and molester moustache doesn't look right outside of a 'vette or camaro or 'stang:angel:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Damn ugly....


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I really like it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it looks good, but what I think is bunk are the claimed speeds. Japanese car companies love to "leak" impossible performance numbers and/or claims, only to have the real car not perform even close to claims. But, it generates enough marketing hype for the car the people go out and buy it, not fully comprehending they've been totally played. Then when they go up against cars they are supposed to beat (according to marketing claims) and don't measure up, they get defensive and delusional.

Look at the Prius, claimed 99 mpg, and now years later, the real number is barely 40. The 350z, original claims of 300 horsepower, and now years after the car came out, only barely making that this year. What about claims of the IS350 measuring up to E46 M3? Just more hype. I doubt the GT-R will be faster than a Z06, ever.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I think it looks good, but what I think is bunk are the claimed speeds. Japanese car companies love to "leak" impossible performance numbers and/or claims, only to have the real car not perform even close to claims. But, it generates enough marketing hype for the car the people go out and buy it, not fully comprehending they've been totally played. Then when they go up against cars they are supposed to beat (according to marketing claims) and don't measure up, they get defensive and delusional.
> 
> Look at the Prius, claimed 99 mpg, and now years later, the real number is barely 40. The 350z, original claims of 300 horsepower, and now years after the car came out, only barely making that this year. What about claims of the IS350 measuring up to E46 M3? Just more hype. I doubt the GT-R will be faster than a Z06, ever.


:dunno: in the past the gtr has always been advertised at 280ps ~280hp but everyone knew that it had gobs more.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I think it looks good, but what I think is bunk are the claimed speeds. Japanese car companies love to "leak" impossible performance numbers and/or claims, only to have the real car not perform even close to claims. But, it generates enough marketing hype for the car the people go out and buy it, not fully comprehending they've been totally played. Then when they go up against cars they are supposed to beat (according to marketing claims) and don't measure up, they get defensive and delusional.
> 
> Look at the Prius, claimed 99 mpg, and now years later, the real number is barely 40. The 350z, original claims of 300 horsepower, and now years after the car came out, only barely making that this year. What about claims of the IS350 measuring up to E46 M3? Just more hype. I doubt the GT-R will be faster than a Z06, ever.





HW said:


> :dunno: in the past the gtr has always been advertised at 280ps ~280hp but everyone knew that it had gobs more.


I thought the Prius was claimed to average around 60mpg, not the 99 mpg fm_illuminatus states.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> I really like it:thumbup::thumbup:


+1


----------



## Celsius (Aug 20, 2006)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I think it looks good, but what I think is bunk are the claimed speeds. Japanese car companies love to "leak" impossible performance numbers and/or claims, only to have the real car not perform even close to claims. But, it generates enough marketing hype for the car the people go out and buy it, not fully comprehending they've been totally played. Then when they go up against cars they are supposed to beat (according to marketing claims) and don't measure up, they get defensive and delusional.
> 
> Look at the Prius, claimed 99 mpg, and now years later, the real number is barely 40. The 350z, original claims of 300 horsepower, and now years after the car came out, only barely making that this year. What about claims of the IS350 measuring up to E46 M3? Just more hype. I doubt the GT-R will be faster than a Z06, ever.


dude, I know it's hard to believe, but the fact is: the GTR has been seen lapping nurburgring with faster times than a Porsche 911T.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Absolutely hideous! That's got to be the ugliest vehicle in the history of mankind.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Nissans and Toyotas are getting uglier and uglier. The boom box styling has moved from the interior to the exterior now.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I doubt the GT-R will be faster than a Z06, ever.


It has been lapping the 'ring at about the 7:38 mark. That is 4 sec faster than the Z06, and about 2 sec faster than the 911TT. :dunno:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

HW said:


> the manual shifter and clutch is 1/3 the fun of driving. :thumbup:


But not having to worry about shifting makes you a lot faster, and the grin on your face gets proportionately larger as the lap times fall. I have driven many of these types of transmissions around a track comparing the manual version to the dual clutch transmissions. The dual clutch system is amazing if tuned properly! On average, I was about 1.5-2 sec a lap faster on a typical lap of about 1 minute.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

For $80,000 I'm certainly buying something other than a Nissan.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Test_Engineer said:


> But not having to worry about shifting makes you a lot faster, and the grin on your face gets proportionately larger as the lap times fall. I have driven many of these types of transmissions around a track comparing the manual version to the dual clutch transmissions. The dual clutch system is amazing if tuned properly! On average, I was about 1.5-2 sec a lap faster on a typical lap of about 1 minute.


those of us driving our daily commutes have to find other ways of having fun while driving :dunno:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I still don't buy that 7:38 time. If it is that fast I could buy one. I sure wish they branded it Infiniti, just for dealer service.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ryan M said:


> For $80,000 I'm certainly buying something other than a Nissan.


there aren't that many to go around :eeps:

previous GT-R volumes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Skyline_GT-R

*R32*
*Production Figures*
Standard Cars = 40,390
NISMO Group A Evolution = 560
V-Spec = 1,453
V-Spec II = 1,303
N1 Race Version = 228
Total = 43,934

*R33*
*Production Figures*
Standard Cars = 9,871
V-Spec = 6,551
Total = 16,422

*R34*
*Production Figures*
Standard Cars = 3,964
V-Spec = 7,301
N1 Race Version = 45
Total = 11,310

not sure if this is the case w/ the new R35 but they used only sold them to meet the racing rules like the original e30 M3.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Penforhire said:


> I still don't buy that 7:38 time. If it is that fast I could buy one. I sure wish they branded it Infiniti, just for dealer service.


http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=122724

:dunno:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*AutoWeek: First Road Test!!!*

OMG... As I said in another thread... There are going to be some "shocked & dismayed" owners of VERY fine cars on the road, if and when they run up against this car. :yikes:

Take notice to the sheer praise these editors/drivers give to the GT-R. :thumbup:

Autoweek: Nissan GTR First Drive:

http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/ar.../71017001/1065



> FIRST DRIVE: 2009 Nissan GT-R
> Grit yer teeth and say GT-RRRRRRRR
> DINO DALLE CARBONARE U.S. buyers will get the 2009 Nissan GT-R late next spring.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Re-Writing the SUPERCAR Rulebook... Indeed!!!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

****MORE PRODUCTION PICS****


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Still fugly


----------



## RedBread (Jan 3, 2003)

The only good news is that it's fast, so I shouldn't have to see the-ugliest-front-end-ever-put-on-a-car very often. If it wasn't fast as blazes, it would be really, completely unfortunate.

1994 called, they want their JDM turd back. Why do fast Japanese cars (bar the G3 RX7) have to look like they were designed by a committee that never met, just tied the front, back and middle of three separate designs together? Yuck.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

It is very ricey

The ring numbers are still suspect untill someone else runs a stock car round the ring.

I wouls buy it over a Z06 if it outperforms it

But for 80k it doesn't make my list


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

HW, you'll notice their engineer only claiming 7:44 and up (nice write-up copied here) That is at least a believable time. We know about that 7:38 claim but we think it is total BS.

I like most of the look but I'm not feeling the odd crinkles at the front corners. Not big enough to appear as real aero. Real DSG tranny keeps it in contention but 0.2 sec shifts are slow. I'll bet we see some hot-rodding to bring those times down. I'm sure they're slowed for reliability.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

HW said:


> http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/News/articleId=122724
> 
> :dunno:


So unidentified spy photographers have "confirmed" that a pre-production version (that may or may not be similar to the final production version) can get that time.

Not exactly set in stone.

--nw


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

7:44 is still a pretty good time for a non-super car production car. :dunno:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

HW said:


> 7:44 is still a pretty good time for a non-super car production car. :dunno:


THAt is an AWESOME time for a production car. It is right there with some pretty good company:
I also bolded 2 names that stand out as 2 of the fastest production car drivers at the 'ring. So if the Z06 is 7:42 with a hot shoe, I wonder what this car would do with that caliber of driver?

7:40 - Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren, 626PS/1768 kg Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04) 
7:40 - Porsche 997 Turbo 480PS/1565 kg *Walter Röhrl *
7:40 - Bugatti Veyron 16/4, 1001PS/1888 kg (Wheels magazine Australia, 12/05) 
7:41 - Manthey Porsche GT3 M410, 413 PS/1320 kg (160.868 km/h), Lucas Luhr (Autobild 07/04) 
7.42 - Corvette Z06 (*Jan Magnussen*)[2] 
7:42 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1440 kg, Walter Röhrl (Automobil 05/06) 
7:42 - Ford GT, 550 PS/1521 kg (as indicated by Octane magazine, 11/05) (news release, pictures) 
7:43 - Lamborghini Murcielago (Autocar magazine 02) 
7:44 - Pagani Zonda S 550 PS/1280 kg (sport auto 02/05) 
7:46 - Porsche 996 GT2, 462 PS/1450 kg (sport auto 06/01) 
7:46 - Jaguar XJ220, 3.5-litre V6, John Neilsen. 
7:47 - Porsche 996 GT3 RS (sport tyres) [citation needed] 
7:47 - Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano,620PS/1690 kg (sport auto) 
7:47 - Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 E-gear (sport tyres) (sport auto 01/07) 
7:48 - Porsche 997 GT3, 415 PS/1440 kg (sport auto 07/06)


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Vornado said:


> Thats a fast car. Hopefully those who can actually afford it won't be driving like complete boy racer assholes.


Yea, but the only people who buy those are boy-racers who put on humongous spoilers, hideous wheels, and wear their caps backwards.

For $80k, I'd expect a more mature car. Like a 650i convertible or a 550i sedan.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

There's no way in hell the people u describe can afford this car so let's not be ridiculous! The only thing I will do is shoes and ecu/exhaust uograde.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Yea, but the only people who buy those are boy-racers who put on humongous spoilers, hideous wheels, and wear their caps backwards.
> 
> For $80k, I'd expect a more mature car. Like a 650i convertible or a 550i sedan.


or anyone who wants to hang with these guys on a budget :dunno:



Test_Engineer said:


> THAt is an AWESOME time for a production car. It is right there with some pretty good company:
> I also bolded 2 names that stand out as 2 of the fastest production car drivers at the 'ring. So if the Z06 is 7:42 with a hot shoe, I wonder what this car would do with that caliber of driver?
> 
> 7:40 - Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren, 626PS/1768 kg Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04)
> ...


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

It does sound better-and-better. I have visions of me buying a GTR but ending up hating Nissan dealers as much as I hate multiple Chevy dealers (for my negative Z06 experiences)...


----------



## Celsius (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with TXSTYLE, obviously he has style and taste in vehicles! Just look at the 7 series he has a pic of.:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

HW said:


> looks good to me :dunno:


I don't think the car looks all that bad. The interior is nice but the colors are a little off and I also noticed that the interior dash and seats look a bit faded out for soem reason:dunno: The old WRX'S were like this too I had a few of them and that was one thing I did not like which was the dashboard looking a bit faded out. The material used was a little on the low quality side.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> Good observations. Weight is a killer, and the GT-R doesn't seem to care.
> 
> It GT-R runs the Ring in 7:38
> 
> The 3150-pound new Porsche GT2 runs the Ring in 7:32


Those are still some numbers that deserve some respect. There will always be a better car out there and those numbers are nothing to sneeze at. I think that a car in the 7:30's is great:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> ^^^ VERY s i c k indeed!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Straight from the floor of NISSAN Headquarters in Ginza, Japan...
> 
> Exclusive to all Black Editions, is the custom Red/Black interior below.


The Black just looks sick and the Black with red interior is nice:thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> I don't think the car looks all that bad. The interior is nice but the colors are a little off and I also noticed that the interior dash and seats look a bit faded out for soem reason:dunno: The old WRX'S were like this too I had a few of them and that was one thing I did not like which was the dashboard looking a bit faded out. The material used was a little on the low quality side.


well, the rubber paint on the e46 peels easily and the lower dash plastic has the look of splotchy white powder dust to it. :dunno:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

TXSTYLE said:


> Ha.. Ha... Nah bro... That means the internals and block can be tweaked by you and me... and I'm sure them to!


Not a chance. The block liners are .15mm thick to save weight. Con rods are likely already titanium. Your average (or even pro) wrench wont be tweaking the innards on this thing.

I'g guess the only mods are chips, bigger wastegates or different turbos.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Test_Engineer said:


> THAt is an AWESOME time for a production car. It is right there with some pretty good company:
> I also bolded 2 names that stand out as 2 of the fastest production car drivers at the 'ring. So if the Z06 is 7:42 with a hot shoe, I wonder what this car would do with that caliber of driver?
> 
> 7:40 - Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren, 626PS/1768 kg Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04)
> ...


Top Gear (Dec UK edition) claims an unofficial 7:38 in one of the several thousand test laps, FWIW.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> Top Gear (Dec UK edition) claims an unofficial 7:38 in one of the several thousand test laps, FWIW.


Possible, those British people love those Skylines and have been importing them for years from Japan. The British people have as much love for the EVO,STI and Skyline as the Japanese do


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

HW said:


> well, the rubber paint on the e46 peels easily and the lower dash plastic has the look of splotchy white powder dust to it. :dunno:


The worst paint job was that of my 130i.. That paint job seemed to be as thin as a coat of nail polish on a finger. That paint chipped and peeled that easily I hope the 135I BMW's that they will send to the US will be better then the 130's they sent to Asia:eeps: Nissan has some poor paint as well. Best I have seen is the paint on Mercedes, VW and Audi. VW and Audi get the Gold for interior quality


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

This Skyline is just the icing on the cake:thumbup:
http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0802_2009_nissan_gt_r

Apart from the Nurburgring in Germany-around which it's the world's fastest production car (*only the limited-build Porsche Carrera GT laps faster*, says Nissan).

Computer-game geeks will know the routine. *It's pure PlayStation*. The bottom of the center of the dash features three switches. The left one adjusts the transmission-a six-speed paddleshift via a twin-clutch rear transaxle. Choose the R (for racing) mode for faster gearshifts. (You could choose normal shift speed. Or full automatic-in which case your GT-R can tootle along like a Lincoln Town Car).

The middle switch controls the dampers. Again, choose R for race. Those Bilsteins are now on max-attack mode, rock hard. Alternatively, choose Sport or Comfort, the latter replacing the rocks in the dampers with fluffy cotton wool.

Finally, turn the VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control) also to R. Which means it's turned off. All those electronic nannies stopping slides and skids and spinning tires are bypassed. You're on your own.


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

So its been confirmed that the GTR at ~3800lbs lapped 7:38? I find that highly unlikey...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

1love said:


> So its been confirmed that the GTR at ~3800lbs lapped 7:38? I find that highly unlikey...


got 7min 38sec to spare :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

has the Top Gear review of GTR been posted yet? :dunno:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/87504-top-gear-gt-r-article.html


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

HW said:


> got 7min 38sec to spare :dunno:


Yea but last i heard that was a modified one off with weight reduction, etc.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> This Skyline is just the icing on the cake:thumbup:
> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0802_2009_nissan_gt_r
> 
> Apart from the Nurburgring in Germany-around which it's the world's fastest production car (*only the limited-build Porsche Carrera GT laps faster*, says Nissan).
> ...


2008 *Porsche GT2 *just did it in *7:31*.

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...rsche-911-gt2-will-do-the-nurburgring-in-731/


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> 2008 *Porsche GT2 *just did it in *7:31*.
> 
> http://www.motorauthority.com/news/...rsche-911-gt2-will-do-the-nurburgring-in-731/


If I could afford the Porsche GT2 I would love to buy that car or the new GT3 For the Buck though, this is one hell of a car or machine


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

HW said:


> got 7min 38sec to spare :dunno:


One word "Sick".. Just imagine how it would run if we raised the boost a bit


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> One word "Sick".. Just imagine how it would run if we raised the boost a bit


Yes, that is the crazy part. We all know that it is pretty easy to get another 10-20% of "safe" horsepower with an increase in boost... and the Skyline has historically been a tuner's dream in the aftermarket.

Bang-for-the-buck, there is nothing that can touch it.

(Corvette Z06 Nurburgring lap time = 7:45)


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> Yes, that is the crazy part. We all know that it is pretty easy to get another 10-20% of "safe" horsepower with an increase in boost... and the Skyline has historically been a tuner's dream in the aftermarket.
> 
> Bang-for-the-buck, there is nothing that can touch it.
> 
> (Corvette Z06 Nurburgring lap time = 7:45)


Maybe that should be my next car I have been debating on what I want to get next. Have had quite a few cars in mind. My Budget will be $80K or so for my next car Porsche GT2 is out of my reach and the Carrera is underpowered these days  (for me at least). The Z06 is still on my list along with new C63 AMG and the new M3. The M3's power turns me off a bit too. Wish the M3 had more power


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> Maybe that should be my next car I have been debating on what I want to get next. Have had quite a few cars in mind. My Budget will be $80K or so for my next car Porsche GT2 is out of my reach and the Carrera is underpowered these days  (for me at least). The Z06 is still on my list along with new C63 AMG and the new M3. The M3's power turns me off a bit too. Wish the M3 had more power


It will be a full year before you can get the Skyline at MSRP ($69,900). I'm betting the first few will go for $125,000.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> It will be a full year before you can get the Skyline at MSRP ($69,900). I'm betting the first few will go for $125,000.


Out of my reach at $125K..That's is more then the new GT2.. Z06's are going for $8K of MSRP now Worth considering at MSRP but anything over MSRP is off for me.:eeps:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> Out of my reach at $125K..That's is more then the new GT2.. Z06's are going for $8K of MSRP now Worth considering at MSRP but anything over MSRP is off for me.:eeps:


GT2 = Approx. $190,000

GT3 = Approx. $120,000

I really don't think the GT-R is going to steal Z06 or 911 sales. The guy who has been saving all his life for his dream Corvette isn't going to buy a Nissan. Likewise, a Nissan isn't going to carry as much clout at the country club as a Porsche.

The GT-R is a fine automobile. I am really interested to see who buys it.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Emission said:


> GT2 = Approx. $190,000
> 
> GT3 = Approx. $120,000
> 
> ...


agree, each car is for a different profile of fans.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

HW said:


> agree, each car is for a different profile of fans.


All fine automobiles One's budget will play a role in which car one picks and I have to remain in the category of under $100K


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Emission said:


> GT2 = Approx. $190,000
> 
> GT3 = Approx. $120,000
> 
> ...


If my stocks do well then the GT3 may be within reach but the GT2 is far out of my reach for the time being


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Click on enter then watch video/movie
http://www.nissan.co.jp/MS/TOKYO2007/E/index.html

Japanese/English is kind of funny though..


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Emission said:


> I really don't think the GT-R is going to steal Z06 or 911 sales. The guy who has been saving all his life for his dream Corvette isn't going to buy a Nissan. Likewise, a Nissan isn't going to carry as much clout at the country club as a Porsche.
> 
> The GT-R is a fine automobile. I am really interested to see who buys it.


Maybe the guy who already has Porsches and is looking for something different? Production volume is only like 2000 units in the first year in the US right? Should sell those easily. It'll only be a failure if it's high production volume.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> If my stocks do well then the GT3 may be within reach but the GT2 is far out of my reach for the time being


Could you seriously cash out $120,000 from your portfolio to buy a car? I'd have a hard time with that, unless my porfolio is like $5 million. By then I'll have no teeth and I'll be driving 45 mph in the fast lane hunched over the steering wheel.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> *Could you seriously cash out $120,000 from your portfolio to buy a car?* I'd have a hard time with that, unless my porfolio is like $5 million. By then I'll have no teeth and I'll be driving 45 mph in the fast lane hunched over the steering wheel.


While I could easily pay cash for that, i'm not sure I would want to have part of my portfolio in a Nissan


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I thought that it's interesting the vehicle is a Nissan. But I think it's the right thing to do, rather than calling it Infiniti, because Infiniti as a brand doesn't really exist in Japan or Europe. 

When Acura introduced the NSX, in other markets it is Honda. Considering how wonderful the NSX is, I'm not surprised that the Japanese engineers can produce another world class sports car. People who say "it's a Nissan" are the ones who drive a Lexus ES. the Corvette is a Chevrolet. 

Personally I find the design to be quite unique, but not beautiful. It's probably the right move, there are plenty of good looking and expensive European sports cars out there. 

I feel that the Nissan GT-R is a huge statement, given that Honda hasn't followed up with its NSX, and Toyota hasn't quite figured out what its super car will be. To be priced in the ballpark of the NSX will make it easy to sell, although I don't know if this will be a commercial success.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you guys reading some of the reviews coming in... :yikes: 

Terms like "Giant Killer"
"Everyday Supercar"
"Anytime Anyplace"
"Power To The People"
"So easy to drive very fast, it's scary"

I am so close to dropping a deposit down... 

In case you missed it: @ 0-60 = 3.5sec Top Speed 191mph starting @ $70k


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TXSTYLE said:


> Are you guys reading some of the reviews coming in... :yikes:
> 
> Terms like "Giant Killer"
> "Everyday Supercar"
> ...


For that price one gets one hell of a car for their money. I can't imagine passing anyone or eve sitting at a traffic light without heads turning left,right and back just to drool over that car. Really hard to argue against that car. While there are better cars out there, this one hits the spot with the price and performance along with looks:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TXSTYLE said:


>


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*OMG...*


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I like it in the loud colors. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

The bright colors look damn hot on that car. I saw one in silver and wondered 'why bother?' In a scorching yellow, orange, red...the thing is just loud and aggressive.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

^^^ We agree... :eeps:

yes... somehow the subtle colors are to generic on this car. By the way, this is a factory Lambo color. Works quite well. Also a highly metallic pearlized black would be sick.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

That car is just sick:bow::bow: Great post:thumbup: Nice pictures:thumbup:


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

Finally a boy racer car that none of the boy racers can afford. Bring on the Man-Boy Racers!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jblk328i said:


> Finally a boy racer car that none of the boy racers can afford. Bring on the Man-Boy Racers!


what's the age range of the "boy racer" :dunno:


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

HW said:


> what's the age range of the "boy racer" :dunno:


The divide between boy racer and "man boy racer" is a gray area fraught with much discussion and discourse.

If identification fails, it's usually a good policy to see how much gel is applied to the hair to make the final determination.

Unfortunately even this once time proven method has failed on more than one occasion, no thanks in part to Rogaine. :tsk:


----------

